# Rockwell 350



## mingus2112 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi There - New user! Doing a little research as i'm in the market for a replacement for the old Craftsman router I got from my grandfather. It has served me well, but only takes 1/4" bits and sometimes I just need more than one on a project. I also want to have a second router so I could leave one in the table and one for hand use. Looking at an old (I like older tools) Rockwell 350 (350M motor with 350B base) for sale locally for $50. Looks to be in great shape, comes with 1/4" and 1/2" collets, the original guide and wrench. Anyone use this particular router? I've been searching the site and keep finding similar models (100M) but not much on the 350. Is it a solid performer? Reasonable price?

-J


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

keep this mind...

Search : eReplacementParts.com

look to the Bosch 1717EVSPK and move to the head of the class....

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/71921-first-router.html
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/68290-first-router-choice-help.html
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/62761-help-newbie.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum James . I would take Sticks advice


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome James. If you need any parts for the Rockwell will you be able to find them? That is the first and most important question to ask yourself. If the answer is no then the router is worth next to nothing in my opinion. $20 would probably be more like it. I purchased a brand new Hitachi M12VC 2 years ago for $130 Canadian and it came with a 5 year warranty. The economics just aren't there for an old router at the price they are asking.


----------



## mingus2112 (Jan 14, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> keep this mind...
> 
> Search : eReplacementParts.com
> 
> look to the Bosch 1717EVSPK and move to the head of the class....


That's a good point about replacement parts. I already had the 1617 on my radar but saw this solid hunk of metal (the Rockwell 350) as something I could probably leave in the router table permanently. So I guess nobody really sticks with older routers like this.

Thanks!

-James


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Rockwell 350 is a Porter Cable 690 with a metal cap instead of the current plastic one. Parts are readily available with the possible exception of the old style collet and nut. Newer versions use a self extracting collet.(should be interchangeable) $50 is a lot for a router this old.


----------

